# Solved: Outlook Express Emails remain in Outbox after sending.



## GreenInvestments (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, I have a problem with my outlook express. I write an e-mail and when I go and click send it goes through the process of sending with the small green squares going across the mini popup screen, but the email stays in the Outbox.

A warning screen pops up but with no error message, it just says Error in the bottom right hand corner of the screen... people tell me they've received the email numerous times, eventhough it still hasn't left the outbox on my pc and does not appear in Sent Items.

Can someone please tell me how to resolve this?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi GreenInvestments and welcome to TSG.

It sounds like your Sent Items is full. 
Create a new folder and move everything you want to keep from the Sent Items into it (if you have a lot of messages make a couple folders and split them up).
Delete anything in the Sent Items you don't want so you wind up with an empty Sent Items folder.
In the left folder tree, click the Sent Items so the empty folder is displayed in the right message pane, then at the top of OE on the menu bar click File>Folder>Compact.
Try sending yourself a message to be sure it now leaves the Outbox and copies to the Sent Items folder.


----------



## GreenInvestments (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Throoper.

That did the trick.

I now know that c.3800 messages in Sent Items is a few too many!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Glad that worked for you. :up: 
You want to do the same for all the default OE folders (Inbox, Sent Items, Deleted Items, and Drafts) so you don't develop problems. 
The DBX (database) files in OE can corrupt when they grow to over 200 MB, so more, smaller folders will keep things working well.
Also be sure to let OE Compact the folders when it asks, or Compact them manually if it doesn't.

If you're "good to go" now, you can mark your thread solved with the button at the top of your first post.


----------



## GreenInvestments (Oct 28, 2011)

I will do that.

Many thanks.

I have another question I will post separately.


----------

